# Browneyesvictim’s Index



## browneyesvictim (Jun 13, 2018)

*Introduction*
Thought it was about time to put together an index of some of my smokes like all the EXPERTS around here do here on SMF. I am humbled at the creativeness, knowledge and skill of many such members, and I can only hope to contribute and not just ride on the coat-tails of most of what has already been done and posted. What I have here.. some is – some isn’t. This is just an index of my journey. I’m not afraid to try something that looks good and learn something new and neither should you! Even if it has already been posted! Now there is something in BEV’s cooker just about every day, but this is only a few cooks that got the respect of some photos and a little editing worth posting here on SMF. Come back again as I will keep it updated.


*A bit about me*
I learned to cook at a young age. Dad was a quadriplegic, and so I had to pull my own weight… and then some.  Mom worked full time but always had a big garden and canned a lot. We raised and processed our own farm animals including managing my own decent sized rabbitry through 4-H. Dad taught me much from growing up on the family homestead. I was always curious about their ways with the old smokehouse. He taught me some stuff- like how to smoke salmon and fish and jerky, but never how to cure and smoke bacons and hams etc.. In hindsight, I know now that was because it was dangerous, and didn’t trust me learning on my own. I found the joy of cooking outdoors with the Boy Scouts that were very active. We smoked and ate the fish we caught, learned open fire management, and Dutch Oven cooking, and the like. I went into the Navy out of High School. I became an aircraft mechanic, and traveled around the world for the next 12 years and getting an education specializing in hydraulics, then as an instructor, and curriculum developer. I managed to hit the thick of Desert Storm and Gulf War campaigns. The last 20 years has been in the corporate world in heavy equipment putting those skills to work and raising a family. Now my wife and I are “empty nesters” and enjoying a more quiet life, on a little acreage in the woods with our two Boxers, and we work with dog rescues and foster pups for adoption. I kayak and fish when I can (ocean permitting).


If you were wondering where Browneyesvictim comes from… Well, that has to do with the color of my wife’s eyes. I think you can fill in the rest.


*Pork*
Better than Bacon?

Dr. Pepper Brined Pork loin​
*Spare Ribs*​
*Beef*
Chuck Roast Burnt ends 

45 day Dry aged Ribeye UMAI 

Dry aged Tenderloin 

Top Sirloin Cap Picanha 

Top Sirloin Picanha Rotisserie 

Beef Spare Ribs (Anorexic)

*Beef Chuck Short Ribs (Dino ribs)*

Wagyu steak on the Vortex

Brisket​

*Poultry*

Teriyaki Chicken (Throwdown entry- Judges Choice winner)​
*Sesame ginger teriyaki wings*​

*Sausage*

Dry cured Peperoni 

Linguica/Longanesa

Chicken Apple Sausage 

Venison Snack sticks AC Legg

All Beef Brisket Hot Dogs​

*Curing*

Buckboard Bacon- Dry cured 

Canadian Bacon Wet cure

Boneless Butt Ham

*Secret Weapon: Phosphates- and their uses*​

*Misc*

ABT’s

Smoked Brussel Sprouts with bacon

Classic Italian angel hair pasta  marinara with smoked Italian sausage meatballs​


----------



## motocrash (Jun 13, 2018)

Nice BEV!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jun 14, 2018)

applause-smiley-emoticon.gif



__ Rings Я Us
__ Aug 30, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 14, 2018)

Great story!
I'm sure your index will grow into something quite impressive!
Al


----------



## siege (Sep 1, 2019)

Thanks for the bio and the recipes.
I have all my recipes in a cookbook program on my laptop. I was going to post a bu nch, but I can't remember which are truly my own, and which I stole from someone else, LOL !


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 27, 2021)

browneyesvictim said:


> *A bit about me*


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 28, 2021)

First time seeing this. Nice Autobiography and I have a Green Eyed BEV that has kept me around 33 years. Thats a nice selection of cooks and info. Thanks...JJ


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 28, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> First time seeing this. Nice Autobiography and I have a Green Eyed BEV that has kept me around 33 years. Thats a nice selection of cooks and info. Thanks...JJ


Thanks JJ. Ill bet your green eyed lady must be a keeper! Congrats on 33 years! 

Unfortunately the site wont let me edit and update the original post anymore... The edit button is no longer there for me.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 29, 2021)

Thanks. Yeah she's a keeper! I just cant figure out why she keeps me! I'm thinking it's  my COOKING....JJ


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 14, 2021)

Have to say Thanks to all of you that have put lists like this together! Sometimes go through them looking for different ideas for meals. Sometimes do the same with our cookbooks and recipe boxes... Sometimes just something hiding that hasn't been made for a long time.

Thanks again!
Ryan


----------



## browneyesvictim (Aug 14, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Have to say Thanks to all of you that have put lists like this together! Sometimes go through them looking for different ideas for meals. Sometimes do the same with our cookbooks and recipe boxes... Sometimes just something hiding that hasn't been made for a long time.
> 
> Thanks again!
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan.  For sure! This site is full of gems! They aren't even hiding. I'm glad to share. Ya might oughta make a list yourself.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 14, 2021)

browneyesvictim said:


> Thanks Ryan.  For sure! This site is full of gems! They aren't even hiding. I'm glad to share. Ya might oughta make a list yourself.


Not sure I'd have a clue on how to do that!

Ryan


----------

